# Techniker Laptop mit serieller Schnittstelle



## Maagic7

nach langer Suche hab ich doch wieder einen State Of The Art Laptop mit echter serieller Schnittstelle gefunden
und gekauft.

Da das immer recht schwierg rauszufinden ist, hier mal für alle die Bezugsquellen!


Die aktuelle HP ProBook Serie 650 G5  (aber nur die G5) werden mit serieller Schnittstelle ausgeliefert.

HP gibt in den technischen Daten serielle oder VGA Schnittstelle an. Ausgeliefert werden sie anscheinend
standardmäßig mit serieller Schnittstelle (so zumindest telef. Auskunft von HP).

Wenn man sich bei HP nicht ganz sicher ist (da dort nur die Angabe VGA oder seriell angegeben ist, jedoch keine 
Auswahl bei der Bestellung möglich ist, dann gleichen Typ bei ARP.COM oder Bechtle.Com suchen.
Dort sind die Schnittstellen angegeben, die technische Ausstattung steckt in der HP Produkt.Nr.
z.B. 6XE29EA. D.h. Gerät mit identischer Nr. hat identische Ausstattung.


Die beiden Typen die für TIA usw. tauglich sind mit 16GB RAM
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HP ProBook 650 G5,  16GB Ram, 500GB Intel m.2 SSD, Window 10 Pro, 5G/LTE, 2ter SATA SSD Einbauplatz

*mit Core i7 -8565U 8th Generation: HP Prod.Nr.: 6XE29EA*  (#ABD ist lt. HP nur für interne Vertriebsverwendung)

*mit Core i5-8265U 8th Generation: HP Prod.Nr: 6XE23EA*

folgende Bezugsquellen habe ich ausgemachti 

www.arp.com/
www.bechtle.com  (nur für Großkunden und Konzerne)

oder direkt im HP Store
https://store.hp.com/GermanyStore

die links zu den beiden Produkten



Core i5
https://store.hp.com/GermanyStore/Merch/Product.aspx?id=6XE23EA&opt=ABD&sel=NTB

Core i7
https://store.hp.com/GermanyStore/Merch/Product.aspx?id=6XE29EA&opt=ABD&sel=NTB


----------



## MFreiberger

Moin Maagic7,

ja, einen Laptop mit COM-Schnittstelle zu finden ist nicht ganz leicht, aber es gibt Möglichkeiten:

https://www.getac.com/de/products/laptops/x500/

https://business.panasonic.de/mobile-it-solutions/produkte-und-zubehör/notebooks/TOUGHBOOK-55-HD

ich selber verwende ein SIMATIC FIELD PG M5
Prozessor: i7-6862EQ 2.80GHz
Hauptspeicher: 32 GB

Bin ganz zufrieden damit. Besonders mit den Schnittstellen:
- 2x LAN
- 1x WLAN
- 1x MPI
- 1x RS232 (25pol; mit Adapter 9pol)
- ...

Für mich ist es sinnvoll, wenn der Rechner möglichst robust ist.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Ralle

Wobei da noch die Frage zu beantworten ist, wie genau bei diesen modernen Laptops diese serielle Schnittstelle intern angebunden ist. Wenn das, wie heute oft bei interner Peripherie üblich, per internen USB erfolgt, dann kann man auch einen externen USB --> Seriell-Wandler nutzen.
Gibt es denn dazu eine Info?


----------



## MFreiberger

Moin Ralle,



Ralle schrieb:


> Wobei da noch die Frage zu beantworten ist, wie genau bei diesen modernen Laptops diese serielle Schnittstelle intern angebunden ist. Wenn das, wie heute oft bei interner Peripherie üblich, per internen USB erfolgt, dann kann man auch einen externen USB --> Seriell-Wandler nutzen.
> Gibt es denn dazu eine Info?



ja, das stimmt.
Wenn die serielle Schnittstelle intern per USB umgesetzt wurde, hat man ggf. ein Problem. Es gibt ja viele externe Wandler für USB->Seriell, aber: nicht alle funktionieren in jedem Fall.

Ich hatte z.B. mal das Problem, dass ich einen Wandler, der für die Mitsubishi-Steuerungen freigegeben ist, nicht für die Übertragung eines Protool-Projektes auf ein OP17 nutzen konnte. Mit einem 5€-Baumarkt-Wandler (den die Kunden-IT noch rumliegen hatte) ging es dann. Nur ist der nicht für Mitsubishi freigegeben. Auch bei div. Peripheriegeräten hatte ich hier und da meine Schwierigkeiten. Wenn das Ding fest eingebaut ist, kann ich ja nicht mehr auf ein anderes Gerät wechseln?!

Also Obacht bei der RS232-Schnittstelle!

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Maagic7

Die Getac sehen auch interessant aus! 15.6" Bildschirm, das ist ja meist das Problem, wenn serielle Schnittstelle
dann nur bei RoughBooks, und die gibts meist nur in 13" oder 14"
einziges Problem für mich zum SPS programmieren ist fehlende 10er Tastatur.

Bullmann Durabook hab ich jetzt auch noch entdeckt. Sind auch RoughBooks. 15.6" serielle Schnittstelle.

Für mich bereits zu spät!


@Ralle
mein ProBook liefert COM1 Adress 3F8, lediglich IRQ 5 statt des Standard IRQ4 für COM 1, 
lässt sich auch nicht verstellen. COM Nr. und Adresse lassen sich dagegen einstellen.

Treiber: Microsoft serial.sys

es deuted nichts auf UsbToSerial hin

auch FIFO mit UART16550 ist aktiviert


----------



## Blockmove

Also beim aktuellen Field-PG ist es auch keine "klassische" Com-Schnittstelle mehr.
Ich verwende USB-Com-Schnittstellen mit FTDI-Chip. Hab eigentlich keine Probleme damit.
Funktionieren auch unter vmWare.


----------



## MFreiberger

Moin,

dazu nochmal eine Frage:
Wo kann ich nachgucken, ob meine RS232 intern gewandelt wird, oder eine "echte" COM-Schnittstelle ist?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> dazu nochmal eine Frage:
> Wo kann ich nachgucken, ob meine RS232 intern gewandelt wird, oder eine "echte" COM-Schnittstelle ist?
> 
> VG
> 
> MFreiberger



Im Gerätemanager wenn du in die Eigenschaften der COM gehst. Bei USB-Varianten steht da "UsbToSerial".... bei Treibern oder Info
Oder es steht auch teilweise direkt im Gerätemanager "UsbToSerial ( COM1 )"


----------



## MFreiberger

Moin,

danke für die Infos.
Das bedeutet beim FIELD PG *M5* handelt es sich noch um eine "echte" RS232.
Wenn es sich bei den aktuellen Geräten geändert hat, müsste das für die Baureihe *M6 *gelten.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Blockmove

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> danke für die Infos.
> Das bedeutet beim FIELD PG *M5* handelt es sich noch um eine "echte" RS232.
> Wenn es sich bei den aktuellen Geräten geändert hat, müsste das für die Baureihe *M6 *gelten.
> 
> VG
> 
> MFreiberger



M5 hat - soweit ich weiß - auch keine "echte" Schnittstelle mehr.
Für welches Programm hast du die Anforderung?
Also ich hab bis jetzt alles in vmWare mit USB zum Laufen bekommen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## MFreiberger

Moin Blockmove,

wenn ich diese Aussage zugrunde lege:



> Im Gerätemanager wenn du in die Eigenschaften der COM gehst. Bei USB-Varianten steht da "UsbToSerial".... bei Treibern oder Info
> Oder es steht auch teilweise direkt im Gerätemanager "UsbToSerial ( COM1 )"



muss ich davon ausgehen, dass das M5 noch eine "echte" COM-Schnittstelle hat.




> Für welches Programm hast du die Anforderung?



Für eine "echte" COM-Schnittstelle habe ich derzeit keine aktuellen Anforderungen. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass es mit USBtoSERIAL-Adaptern zu Problemen kommen *kann*. Und dafür habe ich eigene Beispiele angeführt.




> Also ich hab bis jetzt alles in vmWare mit USB zum Laufen bekommen.



Bei VMs hatte ich tatsächlich Probleme. Und zwar mit alten Absolutdrehgebern von T&R. Die Parametriersoftware kann nur bis Win XP installiert werden und benötigt eine "echte" COM-Schnittstelle. Alle versuche über eine VM mit der "echten" COM-Schnittstelle des Hosts auf den Geber zuzugreifen schlugen fehl. Der Hersteller hat das auf Nachfrage hin bestätigt. Hat aber auch gesagt, dass für diese alte Software und die damit zu parametrierenden Geber keine Weiterentwicklung und kein Support mehr vorgesehen ist.
Also habe wir noch einen alten XP-Rechner für diese Geber im Haus.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## kdthaus

Hallo, ich möchte noch etwas zu diesem Thema hinzufügen. Wir sind ein Unternehmen in der Flurförderzeuge Branche. Für unsere Außendienst Techniker ( etwa 90 ) haben wir uns nach einer Testphase Ende 2018 dazu entschlossen Rugged Laptops mit serieller Schnittstelle und LTE einzusetzen. Wir haben uns nach Vergleichen ( auch bei Getac, Panasonic, HP, Bullmann ) dazu entschlossen die nach unseren Wünschen assemblierte Geräte von Extracomputer zu verwenden. Gerätetyp Rugged SA14S. Da dieser Gerätetyp EOL erreicht hat setzen wir das Nachfolgemodell ( gleiche Vorgaben von uns ) Pokini Rugged N14 ein. Resümee: Unsere Techniker sind mit den Geräten sehr zufrieden!

https://shop.exone.de/detail/index/sArticle/13027

Was uns besonders gefällt ist das man sich das assemblieren am Standort des Unternehmens ansehen kann.  
Gruß Josef


----------



## midimaze

Moin. Wir testen aktuell Getac (HP) , Panasonic Toughbook und Dell Latitude, alles Rugged 14" und mit interner RS232-Schnittstelle. Soweit scheint alles mehr oder weniger zu funktionieren  Preislich sind da natürlich etwas mehr Euros auf den Tisch zu legen aber dafür sind die internen seriellen Schnittstellen scheinbar echt (die letzten Tests für eine verlässliche Aussage laufen noch). Beim HP ProBook 650 G5 wiederum lässt sich der IRQ nicht umstellen, daher funktionieren einige Spezialprogramme nicht auf diesem Rechner. Es sind die neuesten HP-Treiberpakete installiert und leider kann nur der COM-Port angepasst werden. Externe USB-Serial-Adapter können je nach angeschlossener Hardware funktionieren, diverse Leittechnik-Hersteller sind da "etwas empfindlich" was das Timing auf der seriellen angeht    Wenn die mal ein Firmware Update rausbringen könnten und diese Probleme lösen dann sollten auch "alle" USB-Serial-Adapter laufen  MfG., Carsten


----------

